# Connexion MySQL avec OOo Base



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que dans la nouvelle version (beta) d'openoffice, il y avait un nouveau programme : OOo Base, qui est un peu un clone de MS Access. J'ai donc tenté une connexion sur ma base de données MySQL mais il me demande le chemin accès à un composant jdbc pour fonctionner (je vous mettrai le nom exact ce soir, maintenant je suis au boulot).

Ou se trouve ce composant dans le système (pas trouvé)? Faut-il l'installer? Si oui comment?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## olof (4 Octobre 2005)

Pour utiliser jdbc, il faut installer un driver pour la base de données que tu veux utiliser.

Regarde donc par ici 


Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai remarqué que dans la nouvelle version (beta) d'openoffice, il y avait un nouveau programme : OOo Base, qui est un peu un clone de MS Access. J'ai donc tenté une connexion sur ma base de données MySQL mais il me demande le chemin accès à un composant jdbc pour fonctionner (je vous mettrai le nom exact ce soir, maintenant je suis au boulot).
> 
> ...



Y a-t-il la même chose dans neooffice ?

Albert


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il la même chose dans neooffice ?
> 
> Albert



Non, pour l'instant c'est uniquement dans openoffice 2.0. On peut espérer voir un jour un NeoOffice 2.0 mais je  ne crois pas que ce soit pour tout de suite&#8230; 

Sinon, voici le nom du composant que OpenOffice cherche à «charger» : com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.

Hum, Olof, j'ai téléchargé le machin mais je ne sais pas quoi faire avec&#8230; :rose:


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non, pour l'instant c'est uniquement dans openoffice 2.0. On peut esp&#233;rer voir un jour un NeoOffice 2.0 mais je ne crois pas que ce soit pour tout de suite&#8230;
> 
> Sinon, voici le nom du composant que OpenOffice cherche &#224; &#171;charger&#187; : com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.
> 
> Hum, Olof, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le machin mais je ne sais pas quoi faire avec&#8230; :rose:


http://dba.openoffice.org/FAQ/specific.html

- t&#233;l&#233;charger le driver  http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/j/

(http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.0.html)

  - d&#233;zippez 
  - cp mysql-connector-java-*.jar vers _/Library/Java/Extensions_
  - lancer Open Office Calc et aller dans le menu "outils" et dans le choix "source de donn&#233;es"
  - cr&#233;er une source de donn&#233;es de type JDBC
  - renseigner comme url source de donn&#233;es : jdbc:mysql://localhost/_nom_base_mysql_
  - renseigner comme classe du pilote JDBC : com.mysql.jdbc.Driver


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci Tatouille, j'essaye dès que je suis rentré du boulot


----------

